# Help rehoming Nero



## colsy73 (Oct 21, 2012)

Dear All

It's with a very heavy heart that I write this. 

I have a pet dog named Nero who I can honestly say is actually my best friend and my life saver, but due to circumstances I'm looking for some body to help give my friend a better life.

When I was first introduced to Nero, he was a 8 week old pup at Stokenchurch dog rescue, because of his colouring he was marked down as a staffie cross, but as time went on, there is actually no staffie in him at all, I have had a geneology test done on him and it transpires that he is a cross between a bull mastiff & american bulldog.

His size has never been an issue, because even for his size, his still my timid little boy, his still the little boy that gets excited about absolutely everything, and his still my little boy that loves other people, other dogs and will always be incredibly submissive to other dogs.

As a single man that works in London, I am finding it incredibly hard getting up at 4.30am taking him out for walks, getting on the train, getting into work and then coming home and taking him out for more walks only for him to want to play for a few more hours. This pattern is now really starting to affect my career as someone that suffers from ADD, I'm feeling fragmented all the time.

Let me tell you about Nero, firstly he is 17 months old, probably one of the most loving dogs you will ever come across, I live in a small village called Cheddington (the epicentre of all things spaniels) and because of his looks and his character he has the whole village wrapped around his paw.

Nero was neutered back in January of this year, which lead to complications his now pulled through this, but it unearthed a limp, after a lot of time and money spent diagnosing this, it transpired that he has elbow displacia, he had an operation back in April at Davies Vetinary Specialist in Higham Gobin, they did everything they could, but Nero still has a limp, the limp doesn't affect him in regards to pain, but I give him Pervicox daily to take away the inflammation so he can continue playing with his friends.

If I could concoct a dream home for him, it would be a home with teenagers, a golden retriever or a boxer dog as lord knows why, but he has an affinity to these breeds. He loves older dogs, because his so intelligent, I can only summarize that this is because the older dog is always teaching him.

Nero is incredibly special to me, and I won't let him go unless I know where he ends up will give him the love, affection and respect that he deserves, so for the time being, I don't mind paying the £300 a month for his doggy day care, and rest assured, his medical bills won't affect his new guardians, I will still continue to pay for his medical insurance (it's the least I can do)

Please, help find my best friend a place where he can get the loving, time and respect he deserves, because at the moment with me commuting and working long hours, the longer he stays with me, the more depressed he is becoming.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

If you are prepared to pay for day care, and insurance, if you pay for his food, you could just have him on permanent foster, and even take him back, every or every 2nd weekend, if you like. You're not that far off that, in your suggestion. 

If people are fond of him, in your village, you may be able to pay all his costs, and 5/8 pounds a day, to pay an active pensioner's costs for their own dog's insurance/dog food, and not pay the doggy day care. That way, you can see him any time, have him close by, have a say in his care. He'll have his walks with their dogs, all through the day. Is there anyone employed at the day care, who loves him and would foster him?

I can see it is too much for you, and if I lived close, I'd be tempted, I'd love a dog like him, and it would pay for one of my dogs heart meds, but I'm in Australia!

I think you would probably have more interest in the fostering. Do you know if he's good with cats/furries?

PS Try to reply to 25 threads here, anything really, over 10 letters, then you can get and send private messages, and they will be able to be read when you check your normal private emails.


----------



## colsy73 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you Househen.

I've thought of everything, but the problem is that he is like my shadow and would need a clean break from each other. Because of his size, his only a few inches shorter than a great dane, but with the mass of a bull mastiff he is a very strong and powerful dog, his not vicious in the slightest (unless your a cat, which is more to do with his fascination rather his temperament) but because of his age and his size and the level of his intelligence, it means that no one would look after him.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you contacted bull mastiff rescue? They are your very best bet for finding him a proper home and you probably do not realise just how dangerous it can be to offer a dog for free. I do wonder that a rescue centre allowed you to take this dog on when you are away for so many hours; it is very unusual.


----------



## colsy73 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi 

Thank you for replying. 

When I first came across Nero, I had been working as a freelance web designer for home for three years, then the dip in the market happened this year, hence why I'm now working in London. 

Secondly, as I explained in my opening, the dog rescue people actually thought he was part staffie and said that he was going to be a medium sized dog, and this where the main problem comes from. i was so unprepared for his size, each day I have to take it daily as his size just continues to discombobulate me. if he was a medium sized dog, I could continue to be his guardian (I hate the term owner, it sounds so territorial), but I have no life, as no one will look after him, so either I am at work or I am dog walking and it's getting to the point where I am starting to resent him, which isn't fair on him as it was me that selected him, not the other way around. 

As the saying goes, a dog for fit in to your life, not your life fit in to the dogs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh dear. He'd be fine here, and be completely chilled with cats, pretty quickly. I think he would probably settle well and adapt to you being like a loved auntie, IF he was happy. It's rather like having a big enough heart to love a 2nd and 3rd child. You don't love less each, but love MORE equally, Only the time spent with each, is lessened. Instead of a single mum, he has a whole extended family... I feel really sad, as I think he and I would get along so well. He'd have my bigger girl for him to play with, meet sheep, and hens. It would be dog holiday heaven, except the hols could be yours. And I'm sure he'd adore seeing you, showing you all his sheep, his cats... I feel so sad, and if i got enough to pay for Harriets meds, I'd gratefully keep him until my dying day. 

What about a man in early retirement? Don't write off little women. I'm short but wide and heavy and controlling any dog is not, after initial training, about physical size and strength of human, but about the respect and authority you earn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

if the rescue you had him from are refusing to take him back please contact CANE CORSO UK & MOLOSSER RESCUE
they are very nice and will help if they can


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

He almost looks as though he is a Dane cross - I think the suggestion of someone fostering or attending to his walk/feeding is a great idea - what about posting on the Great Dane forum there are loads of Great Dane owners in London or thereabouts that may assist.

Good luck.


----------



## colsy73 (Oct 21, 2012)

diablo said:


> if the rescue you had him from are refusing to take him back please contact CANE CORSO UK & MOLOSSER RESCUE
> they are very nice and will help if they can


Hi Diablo

The reason I have come on here because I refuse point blank to put him back in to the dog rehoming system. Nero and I have become incredibly close and knowing that I have put him in a dog kennel would not only break him, but it would end up breaking me too.

I've come on here because I want to know who is going too, where he is living and more importantly be able to advice his new parents, he had a bad start to life, him and his family were taken from their mother when they were four weeks old, then he spent 8 weeks in care and this has left him very clingy, so no, I would never put him back in to a dog shelter, and please that has nothing to do with anyone that works for a dog rescue organisation, it's very much my need to know what kind of life he will have on the next part of his journey.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

colsy73 said:


> Hi Diablo
> 
> The reason I have come on here because I refuse point blank to put him back in to the dog rehoming system. Nero and I have become incredibly close and knowing that I have put him in a dog kennel would not only break him, but it would end up breaking me too.
> 
> I've come on here because I want to know who is going too, where he is living and more importantly be able to advice his new parents, he had a bad start to life, him and his family were taken from their mother when they were four weeks old, then he spent 8 weeks in care and this has left him very clingy, so no, I would never put him back in to a dog shelter, and please that has nothing to do with anyone that works for a dog rescue organisation, it's very much my need to know what kind of life he will have on the next part of his journey.


quite often some rescues including the one i posted will allow you to keep nero in your home until a home is found , posting all his details up on their site , you still having rescue back up and peace of mind knowing they have matched him to the right person etc.
so it is worth contacting them along with Endangered Dogs Defence and Rescue - Helping Dogs In Need
really hope this helps


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

colsy73 said:


> Hi Diablo
> 
> The reason I have come on here because I refuse point blank to put him back in to the dog rehoming system. Nero and I have become incredibly close and knowing that I have put him in a dog kennel would not only break him, but it would end up breaking me too.
> 
> I've come on here because I want to know who is going too, where he is living and more importantly be able to advice his new parents, he had a bad start to life, him and his family were taken from their mother when they were four weeks old, then he spent 8 weeks in care and this has left him very clingy, so no, I would never put him back in to a dog shelter, and please that has nothing to do with anyone that works for a dog rescue organisation, it's very much my need to know what kind of life he will have on the next part of his journey.


Breed rescue organisations are not usually like your average dog shelter. They use foster carers who will care for him till a permanent home is found, or you may find they can rehome straight from you so there is no need at all for a stop gap.

You might also find on breed specific forums, as Great Dane or Bull Mastiff, you may have more luck with finding someone.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Are you able to hire a professional dog walker for him? I know nothing about dog walking services myself, but would have thought with people working so many various shift patterns dog walkers would offer their services to suit?. Maybe the staff at the doggy day care would know of someone.

Have you actually asked anyone in your villiage if they would be prepared to walk him for you or do you just think because of his size they would not be willing? If so it may well be worth asking you coud be surprised.


----------



## colsy73 (Oct 21, 2012)

3dogs2cats said:


> Are you able to hire a professional dog walker for him? I know nothing about dog walking services myself, but would have thought with people working so many various shift patterns dog walkers would offer their services to suit?. Maybe the staff at the doggy day care would know of someone.
> 
> Have you actually asked anyone in your villiage if they would be prepared to walk him for you or do you just think because of his size they would not be willing? If so it may well be worth asking you coud be surprised.


Hi there.

Thank you for replying, I used to have a friend that came and walked him whilst I was out at work, but because of his size, she can't do this anymore as when he saw a cat he would pull like mad. My friend still comes in during the day to sit with him and play and give him company, but I'm from the school if you're going to do something, do it well or don't do it all. At the moment, it feels I'm failing terribly with Nero, his not happy, i'm not happy and the best thing would be for him to find a family that can give him everything he needs.

Col


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

bumping ths


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Perhaps this might be of some help

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-services/165882-having-re-home-your-dog-fife.html


----------



## colsy73 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi, 

thanks for your help, but alas Fife is quite some distance. 

Hens, thank you for all your help, you're an angel. 

Col xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Have you thought about going to a local small rescue, and asking if they have any male volunteers, perhaps retired, that would take Nero on, as permanent foster? That way, you direct his diet, you are still paying his insurance, perhaps instead of his day care costs, it would cover the volunteers costs for one of their dogs. IF for any reason later, you aren't happy or your conditions change, you can get him back. If they volunteer, you know they are committed animal lovers, Nero, if he settles, will have company, through the day. If he is happy, he will adore seeing you, visiting through the weekend, and really, you just have got him a larger family to love. Don't rule out women. Sadly, I'm short and have a low centre of gravity, and was charged by a big wether, and to my shame, it only bumped me one large step. Pulling me would be like dragging a large fridge around... Novelty would wear off...Besides, once he bonds with a strong carer, just the voice will bring him back.


----------



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

I agreee, a rescue organisation would be a better idea as they can thoroughly vet any prospective owners and provide backup in case his new home doesn't work out.

There is also http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...g4CQBg&usg=AFQjCNGWYq3UJR8RouxtHDpXSh5rN_feSg

I, personally, would feel happier to rehome my dog through an organisation than through an advert (wherever the ad is)


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

I meant Nero as a private foster, somewhere near you, under your control. Itwould be the way I'd go, if I had to.


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm guessing he would not be able to live in a flat? Or with young children?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

How about this - Dog Share

Obviously, you would need to go in with your eyes wide open and be very careful who was getting involved, but to me, this sounds like it could be a good solution for you. You wouldn't have to give up your best friend but would get some respite.

He is such a beautiful dog. If I had known about this when I was living in London and couldn't have my own dog permanently, I would have been very interested in this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

bumping Nero


----------



## elsa stockwells (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi. Have you had any joy rehoming Nero or have you sorted out an alternative?
I was truly saddened by your situation & would love to know the outcome, hopefully positive 

I hope to hear soon xxx


----------



## colsy73 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone. 

I would love to thank everyone for their support, kind words and the love they've sent through. You're support made it so much easier to make a clear and concise decision. 

As much as Nero gets on my last nerve, I took the decision to bring him in to my life when he was a pup, he didn't realise how big he was going to grow either. So the final outcome is that... Drum Roll please... 

Nero is staying put. I've given up my job in London to work a lot more locally, it's a huge drop in money, but with this role, it means I'm 20 mins down the road and i can bring the beast in to work with me. 

Where there's a will, there's a way. 

Thank you everyone! xxx


----------



## elsa stockwells (Oct 29, 2012)

Thankyou so much for the update. I am so pleased for you both 
A dog is loyal to a fault, it is a pleasure to see an owner the same :001_wub:

I truly wish you both a wonderful future xxx


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

What a brilliant outcome!  So pleased for you..it was plainly obvious how much it was upsetting you to conider rehoming him...so glad its worked out for you both


----------

